# Essure procedure



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 21, 2011)

What is the procedure code for Essure procedure?


----------



## Mojo (Jan 22, 2011)

Look at 58565.


----------



## JoyceT (Jan 22, 2011)

58565


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
Essure procedure-58565.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

